# Garmin 73sv and 93sv compatibly



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

I have a 73sv. 93sv going on sale at cabelas for $600. Was wondering if I would be able to link. Mark spots while fishing on the 93 at bow and have ability to find and view those spots on 73 at console at later date. Thanks for any help


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

Look up Brahmabull71 on this site , Seems to know and willing to help others on Garmin units .


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

It is my understanding that the Echomap (non plus models) will not share data with the Echomap Plus units. All Echomap Plus and Ultra units can share data.

On Garmin website
_"Share sonar, waypoints and routes with other ECHOMAP Plus 7” and 9” units as well as ECHOMAP Ultra 10” and 12” units"_

To confirm 100% call Garmin and ask them.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Lundy said:


> It is my understanding that the Echomap (non plus models) will not share data with the Echomap Plus units. All Echomap Plus and Ultra units can share data.
> 
> On Garmin website
> _"Share sonar, waypoints and routes with other ECHOMAP Plus 7” and 9” units as well as ECHOMAP Ultra 10” and 12” units"_
> ...


That is correct.

https://support.garmin.com/en-US/?f...92963&tab=topics&topicTag=region_installation


----------

